# Installing door without frame?



## squirreloso

Id like to put up an interior door that seperates my foyer to my living room. Its just a standard entryway without a door frame.
I was wondering if i can just put three hinges on the door and screw it into the entryway without a frame and then use a ball catch at the top to keep the door closed, the door knob would be a dummy knob.
Is this possible?


----------



## cheesefood

squirreloso said:


> Id like to put up an interior door that seperates my foyer to my living room. Its just a standard entryway without a door frame.
> I was wondering if i can just put three hinges on the door and screw it into the entryway without a frame and then use a ball catch at the top to keep the door closed, the door knob would be a dummy knob.
> Is this possible?



I'm no expert, but unless you're screwing directly into a stud you're going to have problems and may ruin your wall. Also, the door most likely won't fit the port so you'll end up with an ugly entrance.

Have you thought about a curtain? Saloon doors?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

You can get the hardware for a door like mine or here's a idea, take a bifold door hardware kit and install it onto the opening and door. Cut the upper track so it's just big enough to exept the top pin and a little breathing room for adjustments.

What is the opening made out of, wood or plaster or drywall or ? As mentioned above unless its a stable substance your going to have problems keeping the door aligned.


----------



## glennjanie

I think I would try to get a prehung door to fit the opening. It would be just so much easier to get it to work right.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

glennjanie said:


> I think I would try to get a prehung door to fit the opening. It would be just so much easier to get it to work right.
> Glenn



Come on Glenn, wheres your sence of adventure


----------



## doors2fit

Go with a pre-hung door you'll have far less problems


----------



## Doorguy4ya

you have several options for a finished look. You can do as Daryl did and mount a Bi Fold pin at the top and bottom of the door, you can install a bi fold door in the opening , you can get a sectional door for the opening (they look like curtains) or use a piano hinge (this runs along the length of the door and can be surface mounted to the face or the edge). 

You're best option is just to simply buy a prehung door to fit right into the opening, as everyone else has said. its the simpliest solution.:


----------



## Wuzzat?

squirreloso said:


> I was wondering if i can just put three hinges on the door and screw it into the entryway without a frame and then use a ball catch at the top to keep the door closed, the door knob would be a dummy knob.
> Is this possible?


You need a stop molding to prevent the door from swinging the wrong way if your hinges only allow a 90° swing.


----------



## mrc59

The swinging door opens both ways (in and out), and uses a special "hinge" mechanism that mounts on the floor (and the top jamb).  You can get any slab or lighted door that will fit the entrance.  You didn't mention whether you wanted the door there to simply hide looking through, or for weather stopping.  You won't get a great seal with this door, but it will work great.  I'll try to attach a picture of ours, between the kitchen and dining room if you'd like.

I see Daryl shows the hardware.  But our door isn't a bi-fold.  It's a 3 over 5 lite French door with a natural finish.  Looks great!


----------



## Jeff_HomeOwner

I have a very similar situation where I actually have an entry way that is framed for a 28" door that goes into my basement.  I have removed the door and jamb. I recently finished my basement and was having trouble getting furniture etc. into the narrow door width.  Removing the jamb gave me a few more inches making it just wide enough.  Now that the basement is finished, I'd like to cover the entry way without narrowing the interior width of the door, i.e. no door jamb.  I've considered something like a storm door that mounts on the outside of the door, but that would be tacky for an interior door.... Any ideas if you didn't want to get a pre-hung door AND it was sturdy enough because it was framed for a door?


----------



## decoramould

Jeff_HomeOwner said:


> I have a very similar situation where I actually have an entry way that is framed for a 28" door that goes into my basement.  I have removed the door and jamb. I recently finished my basement and was having trouble getting furniture etc. into the narrow door width.  Removing the jamb gave me a few more inches making it just wide enough.  Now that the basement is finished, I'd like to cover the entry way without narrowing the interior width of the door, i.e. no door jamb.  I've considered something like a storm door that mounts on the outside of the door, but that would be tacky for an interior door.... Any ideas if you didn't want to get a pre-hung door AND it was sturdy enough because it was framed for a door?



Just don't get the door that swings both ways (mrc59's post) - don't want to knock someone down the stairs by accident!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

absolutely, I wouldn't use traditional Hinges though, wouldn't look very nice instead get a hinge kit for a door that open opens both ways, or a bifold hardware kit would work as well,


----------



## Meowmichelle

Thank you for your suggestions to this question.  This person needs instruction on installing a frameless door. One that, once installed, runs smoothly from wall to door without any noticeable frame.  Only the knob or even a small pull latch would protrude.

Most photos or movies from the 1950's-'60's show these elegant doors.  The doors may be covered in leather, wallpaper, or mirror as the surrounding wall is.    Many times the openings are wider than today's doors.  Also, they can hide an opening to a room.

I would be very curious to know how to accomplish this.


----------

